# Hansgrohe Axor Starck



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

these two showers are in the same house as the $2500 toilet. Guest has 3 bodysprays, 1 hand held, 1 shower head and 1 rainhead. Master has 6 bodysprays, 2 showerheads,1 handheld, 1 rainhead + steam gen.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*...*

...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't let the occupy crowd see that, they will want to redistribute those shower heads.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks more like a car wash


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You could wash a car in their :laughing:


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

do you do a lot of houses with metal studs ? what do they use foe floor joist ?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahhhhhh copper......

Good to see


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry, it's a condo, not a house. that's up on the 6th floor.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

trick1 said:


> Ahhhhhh copper......
> 
> Good to see


Most defintly- I love copper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

evan said:


> sorry, it's a condo, not a house. that's up on the 6th floor.


 Did they make you use fire resistant plywood for your backing?

A lot of the condo's I work on won't allow any wood inside of a wall unless it's fire resistant.

I've got stacks of it down in my shop for an upcoming condo remodel. Spendy stuff.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great, some of the European threaded only mixers I'll actually clean flux and soldier those adapters right in.. Sometimes they aren't tapered enough if at all.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I did an Axor Starck shower install that was similar...

the body spray head installs were no problem....
the standard shower head install was tricky.
threaded el in wall for shower arm needs to be set close to the correct depth or modification of arm could be necessary..

they don't give you much room for adjustment...

be dead on on your depth measurement for shower head el to avoid having to find an extended connector or having to cut threads off of existing...
good luck

the item is pictured in here someplace


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Looks great, some of the European threaded only mixers I'll actually clean flux and soldier those adapters right in.. Sometimes they aren't tapered enough if at all.


I had a leak at the ¾" brass nipple I was using to connect to the body spray valve body.
nipple threaded in tight and deep...still leaked.
turned out that they had sent the metric sized valve..
(that's what I was told)
new valve went in leak free no problem.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Did they make you use fire resistant plywood for your backing?
> 
> A lot of the condo's I work on won't allow any wood inside of a wall unless it's fire resistant.
> 
> I've got stacks of it down in my shop for an upcoming condo remodel. Spendy stuff.


We just installed a couple of bathrooms and kitchen in a warehouse office addition, the new office space is about 200ft x 30ft with 10ft ceiling. Everything from the bottom plate to the plywood on the top for decking is that fire resistant wood, talk about expensive! That wood is fricken hard too!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> We just installed a couple of bathrooms and kitchen in a warehouse office addition, the new office space is about 200ft x 30ft with 10ft ceiling. Everything from the bottom plate to the plywood on the top for decking is that fire resistant wood, talk about expensive! That wood is fricken hard too!


 It is very expensive -- Any scraps big enough to be used as blocking on a later job are hauled back to the shop and stored in the subterranean shop.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

After seeing all that I don't feel like a plumber


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> After seeing all that I don't feel like a plumber


Why do you say that?? Just install a piece at a time!!


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

GC provided fire rated plywood


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*trim on!*

...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you need some light, 

i cant see anything


----------



## srwcontracting (Jun 3, 2012)

Just put my first one into today! Was kicking myself that I didn't test the pressure loop before hanging up. Looked a lot nicer without the burn marks! 

Have you installed the rain showerhead with the waterfall? Called customer service any they were not very helpful, I was trying to make the middle diverter do the waterfall......don't fully understand that ibox?


----------



## srwcontracting (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh and sorry....I'm Steve from Pittsburgh. I'm on contractor talk as well. Will fill out my info soon. Wish I knew sites like this 7 years ago......would have saved me a lot of frustration. 

Thanks


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

srwcontracting said:


> Oh and sorry....I'm Steve from Pittsburgh. I'm on contractor talk as well. Will fill out my info soon. Wish I knew sites like this 7 years ago......would have saved me a lot of frustration.
> 
> Thanks


You sound like you might be a keeper.

Get cracking on the Intro before you're devoured by the Wolves.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I installed an I-Box shower valve once, I liked it. It was a snap to mount the shower valve box on the wall.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I installed an I-Box shower valve once, I liked it. It was a snap to mount the shower valve box on the wall.


I box is nice, as is pretty much all hand Grohe, a little pricey but worth it. I love the setup I have in my tub, not one single problem so far.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I installed an I-Box shower valve once, I liked it. It was a snap to mount the shower valve box on the wall.


20 mil pipe wrap tape, thumbs up!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> 20 mil pipe wrap tape, thumbs up!


 






Here's some more on a gas line repair.

On a re-model one time the contractor saw me wrapping copper pipe with the Pasco wrap and said, "Huh, I never saw any of the other plumbers who worked for me use that.".......:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's some more on a gas line repair.
> 
> On a re-model one time the contractor saw me wrapping copper pipe with the Pasco wrap and said, "Huh, I never saw any of the other plumbers who worked for me use that.".......:laughing:


Yea, stuff is awesome. I don't know many people who use this product. I learned about it in California and brought it back to VA. I've never seen it sold or used here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This is what I have. Brought it back last summer when I vacation to SoCal


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Go Pasco! and ip threads!


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

srwcontracting said:


> Just put my first one into today! Was kicking myself that I didn't test the pressure loop before hanging up. Looked a lot nicer without the burn marks!
> 
> Have you installed the rain showerhead with the waterfall? Called customer service any they were not very helpful, I was trying to make the middle diverter do the waterfall......don't fully understand that ibox?



I'm not sure I see entirely what's going on there from your picture. it looks like you roughed in an IBOX after a volume control. why not just go straight to the rainhead out of the volume control?


----------



## srwcontracting (Jun 3, 2012)

evan said:


> I'm not sure I see entirely what's going on there from your picture. it looks like you roughed in an IBOX after a volume control. why not just go straight to the rainhead out of the volume control?


Its the E420 air 2-jet rain shower head, it says it requires the ibox with 2 supplies 

thats why I don't understand how having 2 volume controls to the ibox works......

I called customer service and that's what they said will work, either that or go from a trio diverter valve. (although he couldn't explain which volume control would activate the waterfall feature)

My guess at a certain volume the waterfall feature will go on in the showerhead? meaning which ever volume control you go with the second one will activate the waterfall?:blink:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> This is what I have. Brought it back last summer when I vacation to SoCal


Thats what we have always used in Texas , its just called mil tape here though lol


----------



## HansgroheTech (Jun 8, 2012)

From the picture it looks like you have one volume control for one side of the I-Box and another volume control for the other side of the I-Box. This will mean you have one control for each of the two functions on your rain head. There is not a diverter in this system. Each of your functions has a volume control. If you have any questions on rthe I-Box feel free to call me at Hansgrohe Technical at 1-800-334-0455. Press 2 for Tech and ask for David Scarborough. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

HansgroheTech said:


> From the picture it looks like you have one volume control for one side of the I-Box and another volume control for the other side of the I-Box. This will mean you have one control for each of the two functions on your rain head. There is not a diverter in this system. Each of your functions has a volume control. If you have any questions on rthe I-Box feel free to call me at Hansgrohe Technical at 1-800-334-0455. Press 2 for Tech and ask for David Scarborough. I'd be happy to help.




Now that the forum has drawn your attention, can you please explain why the plug and adapters for the I-Box are serrated?

Also, are extension kits available for all of the differing options for the I-Box?

Thank you.


----------



## HansgroheTech (Jun 8, 2012)

The bushings are serrated because that works better with the type of thread sealant used in Europe. This may look foreign to plumbers here in the US but works just as good with plumber's tape. Most of us would rather use a 3/4" by 1/2" copper male adaptor as this reduces the number of threaded fittings on the installation. For this reason we no longer are including these adaptors in the box. We are only including the plug. When we were including the adaptors there was the assumption that the thread size was different and the installer had to get the fourth adaptor from Hansgrohe thus causing confusion for the installer. You can use any standard 3/4" bushing or adaptor in the I-Box to reduce or transition. There are extensions available for the I-Box as well. If the I-Box is too deep in the wall there is a 1" extension available. It is part number 13595000. This is a block that goes between the function block from the trim and the I-Box. If the I-Box is too shallow you can get an extension for this that will cover up the error. This is part number 13596XX0. This has a deep dish trim ring that will cover up the extra box that will be exposed from being installed too shallow.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

HansgroheTech said:


> The bushings are serrated because that works better with the type of thread sealant used in Europe. This may look foreign to plumbers here in the US but works just as good with plumber's tape. Most of us would rather use a 3/4" by 1/2" copper male adaptor as this reduces the number of threaded fittings on the installation. For this reason we no longer are including these adaptors in the box. We are only including the plug. When we were including the adaptors there was the assumption that the thread size was different and the installer had to get the fourth adaptor from Hansgrohe thus causing confusion for the installer. You can use any standard 3/4" bushing or adaptor in the I-Box to reduce or transition. There are extensions available for the I-Box as well. If the I-Box is too deep in the wall there is a 1" extension available. It is part number 13595000. This is a block that goes between the function block from the trim and the I-Box. If the I-Box is too shallow you can get an extension for this that will cover up the error. This is part number 13596XX0. This has a deep dish trim ring that will cover up the extra box that will be exposed from being installed too shallow.



Thank you very much for the information.:thumbup:


----------



## srwcontracting (Jun 3, 2012)

So I lucked out. With the e420 2-jet showerhead with waterfall feature. The left port on ibox will control the rain shower (which was the top volume control) and the water fall feature is the right port ( which I have for the center volume control)

Definitely some high quality stuff, although it looked more impressive seeing the rough-in plumbing


----------

